# Windows 8 Interface



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

I've installed on an extra box I had in the shop and I really wasn't impressed with the new interface. To me it was kind of kiosk like and I didn't like it. Anyone else use it and/or like it? I'm curious what other opinions are.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It's the developer preview for creating Metro apps, it's more for use with touch screens then standard PC's. Simple answer to me was to turn it off.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

I'm wondering if that's what they want as the default desktop experience. If so, not a big fan. When you get out of that, it seems to function OK.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No that's what they want the developers to use, I'm sure they would like to have a large variety of Metro apps ready to go at the time of release to me it's the interface for the hand held market.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Some reports at ZDNet seem to indicate MS thinks people want PC to be like hand held devices.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Good luck with that one............


----------



## cluberti (Aug 26, 2010)

And given those reports are from ZDNet, they're worth about as much virtual paper they're written on. Yes, Microsoft sees the future being handheld and small form factor computing, but they're not total morons either (in fact, I think the last two versions of Windows have been quite a good improvement on the old NT4-era code that lived through XP and 2003).

We need to wait until the OS goes into fairly complete lockdown in the Release Candidate builds before we will know for sure what will and won't be done with Windows 8.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

I have heard, but am not certain, that this version of Windows may be fairly heavily cloud based.

It sounds as if the Windows Live experience is really going to be extended.
I suppose that would be fine for people that are working with mobile devices, but for me, not so much.

I am not one of these, but let us not forget those that have more limited connection opportunities. The limited throughput of these connectiions will surely be a concern for those that want W8.

At least, let's hope that M$oft allows for installation in a more connection concerned approach, rather than a feature based, as done now.
Allowing the user to decide what may be best for desired features, and connectivity, may be what is needed. 
After all, if it does become a more cloud based system, it will really cheese some people when they need to spend a huge amount of time to synchronize their system each time it logs on, assuming that there will be the ability to do substantial work while offline.

I don't have any real issues with the cloud, other than another avenue for privacy considerations, but I do appreciate that my most used applications are local, and will always work the same, connection or not.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Ah Pat, you just said the magic words. When the rain and thunder and lightning come and my ISP gives up the ghost, my files are still here. Right on my computer. This is even more important for a business.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

We currently run winterms/citrix client/apps on a off site server when it rains all the systems slow down when the fiber crashes we have a 3g wireless back up, you want to talk about slow 5 users on a 3g wireless connection is a joke.


----------



## cluberti (Aug 26, 2010)

Before you guys worry about your 'net connections, even the DP has the ability to run completely offline without any LiveID or cloud integration. :smile:


----------



## Maroman68 (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey guys I also obtained a copy of the beta version and it reminds me of the xbox360 interface. It did not seem friendly and was almost impossible to get my wireless to work. I personally dont mind the idea of an interface similar to what they're doing but I do not particularly like this interface. My first reaction as a user was that it was neat but more difficult to use than previous operating systems. As a developer I believe that it could have been a whole lot better.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

That was my point the other day. It looks to me like its been designed for a mobile device like a tablet pc and not for a desktop.


----------



## Maroman68 (Apr 14, 2011)

exactly and how much success has Microsoft REALLY had in the mobile platform. Granted they have had some success but none of the mobile operating systems or designs they've created have really been all that simple to use or desired.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

it needs tweaked a lot before they let it loose for a desktop.


----------



## Maroman68 (Apr 14, 2011)

Absolutely! Granted this is only the beta version but if they decide to keep this design it will not be an operating system I purchase I'll sit back and wait for the next one in hopes it's something better.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

they always chuck a spanner in the works every so often.

95 was ok
98se was great
ME sucked
2000 good
xp great
vista sucked
7 great
looks like 8 will suck unless you have a tablet.


----------



## Maroman68 (Apr 14, 2011)

that seems to be an endless cycle but it could be worse. They could be doing the Mac thing and update OS's every six months with no real changes and still charge for it. Thats why I run both Windows and Linux


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yep never really trusted apple.


----------



## Maroman68 (Apr 14, 2011)

well ever since my first experience working on one and with them crashing my ipod a couple years ago I wont ever truly care to own their products again. But I can at least appreciate the fact that we wouldn't have this thread open and be talking about windows 8 if Steve Jobs hadn't done all that he did to get Microsoft started with Bill Gates


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

i agree. Bill wasn't really the computer guy anyway he was just very clever at how he went about things. They wrote dos, sold it ibm where they still had the licence they added to it which came to be the dos we all knew then out of that came windows and mac osx.


----------

